# fun indoor activities for 3 year old



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

dd's can only take so much colouring, playdoh, reading, pc games, music/dancing on rainy days or days when she's tired and doesn't feel like going outside. I need ideas! Even ones that cost money...


----------



## Sali (Sep 30, 2005)

BOARD GAMES!!! She'll learn so much and it can be really fun. I hate candyland (it bores me to bits), but chutes and ladders, Trouble and memory are all good. We also cooked a lot when ds1 was that age. He loved to mix and pour and make creations (show her baking soda and vinegar reacting--that's fun).
Oh--and he LOVED to wash rocks. It is what it sounds like. A bowl of rocks, a sponge and soap, a step stool and a towel to dry them. She can progress to dishes. The fun with water and soap burns at least half an hour, and it's less hands on for you.

hth.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

oooooh I love those ideas!! board games I love (good for both of us) and she loves rocks and doing dishes, So she'll probably love washing rocks!! thank you


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

my almost 3 year oild LOVES to cook, help clean the house, scrapbook (i give her pictures and some paper and she tries to make her own scrapbok like mine), stamps, sand art, bowling (set up empty bottles if you don't have a bowling set or nearby alley) play zoo... (she will do this for HOURS) puppet shows, make sock puppets/stick puppets.


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

i feel so guilty now, I don't have anything creative for her to do besides colouring..


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Sticker books
making muffins, or any kind of cooking w/ you, my ds loves to smell the different ingredients & to dip his finger in them to taste as well
painting
playdough
puppets/playing stories w/puppets
scavenger hunt in your home to find oobjects


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

one ore thing the game from Cranium, Cariboo, really good, more for a 3 yo but worth it, about shapes colors, abc & 123


----------

